# Konsole öffnen und Java Programm darin ausführen



## Lucid (29. Mrz 2015)

Hiho,

folgende kurze - und wahrscheinlich - einfache Frage:

Ich habe ein Programm geschrieiben und möchte daraus eine ausführbare JAR-Datei erstellen. Nun möchte ich es aber so haben, dass immer, wenn das Programm gestartet wird, es in einer extra Konsole läuft. Also auch wenn man die jar z.B. per Doppelklick öffnet etc. Dann soll sich halt ein Konsolenfenster öffnen, wo ich die Log-Ausgaben etc. sehe. Und wenn ich die Konsole schließe, soll halt auch das Programm beendet werden.

Wie geht das unter Windows bzw. auch unter Linux.

Hoffe, ich konnte mich verständlich ausdrücken.

Danke schonmal


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (31. Mrz 2015)

Hi,

das geht ganz einfach...
Du erstellst eine batch Datei (name.bat) in die du folgendes schreibst:

```
C:
cd \Pfad zu dem Ordner
java   -Xmx614M -cp
deineJarDatei.jar;libraries.jar;... dein.pfad.zur.main.methode

pause
```

Natürlich must du die entsprechenden Namen für dich anpassen 

Mit der oben genannten batch Datei funktioniert es auf jeden Fall bei mir

Gruß


----------



## Thallius (31. Mrz 2015)

127.0.0.1 hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> das geht ganz einfach...
> Du erstellst eine batch Datei (name.bat) in die du folgendes schreibst:
> ...



Wohl kaum unter Linux...

Die Frage ist warumder TO das überhaupt will... Wenn es um die logausgaben geht, dann sollte er mit Logdateien arbeiten und wen es um reine Textausgabe geht, Kann man auch genauso einfach schnell einen JFrame erzeugen und ein Textfield in einem Srcollview da reinsetzen.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Lucid (31. Mrz 2015)

ok, ich hätte gedacht es geht auch einfacher 
aber warum schreib ich dann nicht einfach nur:

java -jar meinProgramm.jar

in die datei?


@claus:
ich möchte ohne swing komponenten arbeiten.
und die jar soll automatisch mit start der computers geladen weden.
logdateien alleine reichen mir nicht, weil ich die logausgaben in echtzeit sehen will.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (31. Mrz 2015)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Wohl kaum unter Linux...


Aber einwandfrei unter Windows!



Lucid hat gesagt.:


> ok, ich hätte gedacht es geht auch einfacher
> aber warum schreib ich dann nicht einfach nur:
> java -jar meinProgramm.jar
> in die datei?



Kannst du natürlich auch machen, das Xmx614M stellt dem Programm lediglich mehr RAM zur Verfügung und den Pfad zur Main Methode brauchst du nur wenn du mehrere Klassen mit Main Methoden hast oder wenn es keine runnable jar Datei ist sondern nur eine "normale" jar Datei

Gruß


----------

